# ID please



## thomasssss (Apr 4, 2014)

ok so there is a catcher on the way for this one but a friend just sent me this pic asking what i thought it was , my first thought was a juvy brown but im not that great with ids and the pic isnt the best , so intrested in others thoughts , as i said there is a catcher on the way apparently and theve stayed away from it and are treating it as deadly so all good there


----------



## baker (Apr 4, 2014)

Juvenile textilis. Head shape body shape, scalation thin body striping which can be common of textilis in specfic locations. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Bushman (Apr 4, 2014)

Eastern Brown Snake (_Pseudonaja textilis) - _juvenile

Reasons for ID: the distinct thin black bands against the tan coloured dorsal coloration, together with the black head cap and nuchal band are characteristic of juveniles of this species in some eastern areas

Where was it found?


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 4, 2014)

Bushman said:


> Eastern Brown Snake (_Pseudonaja textilis) - _juvenile
> 
> Reasons for ID: the distinct thin black bands against the tan coloured dorsal coloration, together with the black head cap and nuchal band are characteristic of juveniles of this species in some eastern areas
> 
> Where was it found?


it was found in sydney , i thought it was a juvy brown i just couldn't be sure , like i said im not too great with ids i have a fair idea but i dont like to think im right when it comes to the crunch  unless its a tree snake or carpet haha thanks guys the catchers come round and said it was a juvy brown as well so guess thats case closed thanks for your input though


----------



## Bushman (Apr 4, 2014)

You're welcome mate. You did the right thing by erring on the side of caution with this.


----------

